# My modest set up



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

My modest set up which I am thoroughly enjoying. Fracino Piccino, with Eureka Mignon Grinder.


----------



## Koffee (Feb 11, 2016)

You've got a nice set up! My Nespresso machine with a milk heater/foamer is modest haha.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Modest is relative. That's a good setup there. ?


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

They match each other nicely. Lovely setup


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

That's a great looking coffee corner...


----------



## Andrewb (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks good to me!


----------

